
Hackers Are Using CCTV Cameras to Create Botnet Swarms - devhxinc
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-are-using-cctv-cameras-to-create-botnet-swarms
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441742)

------
devhxinc
There was a good talk at BlackHat 2013 regarding how vulnerable CCTV cameras
are.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8DjTcANBx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8DjTcANBx0)

